# Whip Cracking!



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

I hope this is in the right place. Please move it if it's not.

Hey guys. Today I am presenting my first whip cracking video! I don't know why I haven't posted this before. But I am now so I hope you enjoy!


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I want to buy a Indiana jones quality kangaroo leather bullwhip SO BAD but I just cannot bring myself to do it. I've probably researched it online like 500 times and always give up. So this is fun man -- I enjoy living through you!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Cool video thanks for sharing..

~AKAOldmiser


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

I tried that back in the day. I got it taken away when I clipped my brother...youch.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Byudzai said:


> I want to buy a Indiana jones quality kangaroo leather bullwhip SO BAD but I just cannot bring myself to do it. I've probably researched it online like 500 times and always give up. So this is fun man -- I enjoy living through you!


Dude that would be so epic! If you want to compromise get one of these. They go for around $100 but they need basically no servicing and they can be used in all weather. I am glad you enjoyed!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

oldmiser said:


> Cool video thanks for sharing..
> 
> ~AKAOldmiser


Your very welcome . Thanks for watching!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

JonM said:


> I tried that back in the day. I got it taken away when I clipped my brother...youch.


Ooh, youch is right. I would hate to be hit with one. That's too bad though


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

How long is that whip? By the way nice cracking. I have been playing with two whips I made this past week.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Okay man you finally got me to bite. I was looking at those leather ones thinking "why do I want one of these?" The honest answer was "to swing from gargoyles in temples." Then I thought "but you aren't supposed to do that at all, and it doesn't really work, and it's the worst thing to do to a nice whip."

So I dropped $125 on a twelve foot black nylon version -- 12 plait etc -- on ebay. Super stoked. Probably impossible to crack well but by god I'm gonna swing across some chasms!

I used to live on a farm and, in the heyday of Indiana jones, fashioned whips out of nylon rope and electrical tape and would swing between the giant haystacks, from the rafters in the ceiling. I guess that's where I get the conviction that it can be done...


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

shew97 said:


> How long is that whip? By the way nice cracking. I have been playing with two whips I made this past week.


I think it is 5 feet? Maybe it's 4 idk I got it like 2 or three years ago when I was shorter. 5 to 6 feet is a good length for a normal sized man. Thanks!

Awesome! Any chance of a video?


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Byudzai said:


> Okay man you finally got me to bite. I was looking at those leather ones thinking "why do I want one of these?" The honest answer was "to swing from gargoyles in temples." Then I thought "but you aren't supposed to do that at all, and it doesn't really work, and it's the worst thing to do to a nice whip."
> 
> So I dropped $125 on a twelve foot black nylon version -- 12 plait etc -- on ebay. Super stoked. Probably impossible to crack well but by god I'm gonna swing across some chasms!
> 
> I used to live on a farm and, in the heyday of Indiana jones, fashioned whips out of nylon rope and electrical tape and would swing between the giant haystacks, from the rafters in the ceiling. I guess that's where I get the conviction that it can be done...


Sick! Hope you find it enjoyable!


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I don't really have the stuff to do a video but one is a 6ft bullwhip an the other is a 3ft snake whip


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

shew97 said:


> I don't really have the stuff to do a video but one is a 6ft bullwhip an the other is a 3ft snake whip


Nice! Pics?


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

you've created a monster!

Casey Tyler 8' kangaroo hide 12-plait bullwhip. Absolutely insanely beautiful. Feels like a living snake in the hand. Already almost cut myself with it like 10 times.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Byudzai said:


> you've created a monster!
> 
> Casey Tyler 8' kangaroo hide 12-plait bullwhip. Absolutely insanely beautiful. Feels like a living snake in the hand. Already almost cut myself with it like 10 times.


You sir are one lucky man . That's gorgeous! I am just sitting here like :wub: :shocked: :bonk: . One day I will either get a leather one, or a new nylon one. Just got to find the money and justify getting a new one........ .


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

YOU are going about it the RIGHT way! I just always wanted one.... but now that I got it, I can't believe how powerful it is. Small motions at the wrist are amplified to alarming violence at the tip. I actually just ordered a similarly-shaped paracord one so I can learn how to use it without messing this one up...


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Byudzai said:


> YOU are going about it the RIGHT way! I just always wanted one.... but now that I got it, I can't believe how powerful it is. Small motions at the wrist are amplified to alarming violence at the tip. I actually just ordered a similarly-shaped paracord one so I can learn how to use it without messing this one up...


I know right! The power and fluidity of these things is astounding. And to think they are incredibly old technology. Whips have been used since the 3rd century (according to wiki). That seems to be more along the lines of flogging whips thoguh. Don't know when bullwhips were invented. Probably around the time when man started herding cattle. Anyway glad you are having fun with them .


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

If I get good at making them (new project...) I'll make you one!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Byudzai said:


> If I get good at making them (new project...) I'll make you one!


Dude that would be epic! I don't think I could accept something like that with at least compensating you somewhat. They are a lot of work to make. Maybe I will buy one off of you instead .


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

Nice whipping!!! I braid cow hide whips myself. Just traded one to Ghost here on the board for a nice lot of slingshots.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Toolshed said:


> Nice whipping!!! I braid cow hide whips myself. Just traded one to Ghost here on the board for a nice lot of slingshots.


let's see some!


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I have gotten worse and worse about whips since the first post here. went to a meet in Indianapolis and everything. had a blast!


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Thanks Toolshed! That's awesome! I want to get into making them one day, just need to find the patience .


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Epic pics Byudzai! You have quite a collection now, if I manage to make it to the ecst this year we should do a whip off lol . I do think it would be pretty cool if we managed to get other people into it, and then started something at the comp though .


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Any how to video links for braiding those monsters ? 
Cheers


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Byudzai said:


> Toolshed said:
> 
> 
> > Nice whipping!!! I braid cow hide whips myself. Just traded one to Ghost here on the board for a nice lot of slingshots.
> ...


it is a nice one with a cow bone handle.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Here's a couple of good tutorials for anyone interested .


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

Youse got it! :naughty:

This is the whip I traded to Ghost. Thanks for the compliment my friend!

















A bunch of cores for when I'm ready to start making more whips.









If there is enough interest I might be convinced to start production back up. PM if interested.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Dang Toolshed! Those look good, how much do you usually sell them for?


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

first whip is staaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarting to look like a whip... lots of work left to do.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Byudzai said:


> first whip is staaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarting to look like a whip... lots of work left to do.


Looking good!


----------



## Toolshed (Aug 4, 2015)

The bone handle went for a couple hundred $s worth of slingshots. 

I think I came up with a kind of formula:

Bullwhips about $30 a foot

Stockwhips and simple single overlay whips about $15 a foot

There are also other factors in pricing....Lanyard? Handle type? Fall and cracker? Extra fall or crackers? Yadda yadda


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Wow, premium rates . They look great though. One day I might have to get a longer one. I have kind of grown out of mine....


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Seems like very very reasonable pricing to me, with the amount of work and materials involved.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

sharpshooterJD said:


> Wow, premium rates . They look great though. One day I might have to get a longer one. I have kind of grown out of mine....


I was going to say it was budget-priced, depending on the materials. An average 8' kangaroo bullwhip is $500-700 depending on the experience of the maker.


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Sorry guys, I didn't mean any harm by it. I just meant that it would be a bit pricey for someone like me to afford. Maybe I should of said premium products. I am sorry if it came across as rude. I meant no disrespect to the maker .


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Hey JD

Maybe you could look around eBay for a nice paracord whip? They can be had for around 100-150$. Or you could look on YouTube or talk to Byudzai about how to do it and braid your own.

And I'm sure no offence was taken as none was intended.


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

JD what would your ideal size whip be?


----------



## SharpshooterJD (Oct 9, 2012)

Viper010 said:


> Hey JD
> 
> Maybe you could look around eBay for a nice paracord whip? They can be had for around 100-150$. Or you could look on YouTube or talk to Byudzai about how to do it and braid your own.
> 
> And I'm sure no offence was taken as none was intended.


Yeah, I have the one paracord one, it's just getting too short for me . But I am not in a position to use them that much at the moment. When I am, I will most likely try to make one, or purchase one off of you fine fellas .

Byudzai, idk, I am about 5' 9" at the moment.


----------

